# police employment question



## J5254 (Sep 14, 2007)

My name is jason and i live in nj. I have family in the boston area and in southern nh. I hope to move up there and become a police officer. My question is where does a guy get started to become a police officer in massachusetts, or southern nh. Are there any particular pds to look closer into then others. I did take the massachusetts civil service test and was like the only guy from nj in there lol. i know massachusetts can be political with who they hire, but is nh the same? Does a guy from outta state have a shot at any pds near massachusetts?


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

the first time you get to be that guy on a new board is an incredible feeling. i can hardly contain myself.

that guy response: theres a search feature that will reveal a variable treasure trove of information on how to become a police officer in the commonwealth. learn it, use it, love it.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

KEVDEMT said:


> the first time you get to be that guy on a new board is an incredible feeling. i can hardly contain myself.
> 
> that guy response: theres a search feature that will reveal a variable treasure trove of information on how to become a police officer in the commonwealth. learn it, use it, love it.


Thanks for saving us from having to do it:mrgreen:


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

J5254 said:


> outta state


Is that near "outta" space?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

wgciv said:


> "outta" space?


Awesome tune;


----------

